# Repair windows XP deafult theme



## ayushman9 (Sep 2, 2007)

Due to some prank mindset , i installed Windows vista Transformation pack(i think it was latest version) however i found that it was hogging a lot's of resources ,and i uninstall ed it(just the legal way ,by going in set program access and defaults ),however the next time i booted the theme was windows classic and not luna ,and when i tried to change it by going into desktop properties ,it says that dbgeng.dll was not installed/not found and generated an error . Now i don't want to go all over formatting again . I their any other way i can repair the visual style.

I have a Windows XP PROFESSIONAL SP 2,C2D E4400,GEFORCE 8600 GT ,1 GB RAM if any further information is required i will try to provide.


----------



## slugger (Sep 2, 2007)

*dbgeng.dll Download*

click on the *I Agree* button

d file will start downloading

once download is complete paste d dll file in 


```
c:\windows\system32\
```

folder
hopefully it shud solve ur problem


----------



## ayushman9 (Sep 3, 2007)

No no ,when i copied dbgeng.dll in system 32 ,nothing happens when i apply the luna theme as it says that applying settings and then nothing happens,though the dbgeng.dll problem is not coming now but still how can i repair the theme/visual style.


----------



## slugger (Sep 3, 2007)

d00d it sems dat ur *luna.msstyles is *either missing/corrupt

download *Restore Luna Theme * (its a direct download)

unzip it and in d folder *..\Resources\Themes\Luna*, u will find a file *luna.msstyles*

copy-paste it d location
*C:\WINDOWS\Resources\Themes\Luna*

once it is dun double click on it
(hopefully ur Luna theme will b restored)


----------



## abhijangda (Sep 3, 2007)

just repair your windows.


----------



## sanju (Sep 3, 2007)

try the royal theme from the autopatcher xp


----------



## ayushman9 (Sep 3, 2007)

abhijangda said:
			
		

> just repair your windows.



can you specify how can i repair it,you see i always format it. Though i have an orginal xp disc


----------



## slugger (Sep 3, 2007)

i dont think a full repair is needed

just replace d file i mentioned above (follow d procedure) and u shud b fine

if u still wan2 repair den pop in d XP DVd/CD and

in d options it will ask wat 2 do 

just select Repair option


----------



## ayushman9 (Sep 3, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> d00d it sems dat ur *luna.msstyles is *either missing/corrupt
> 
> download *Restore Luna Theme * (its a direct download)
> 
> ...





i tried now it says that applying theme ,but then a runtime error occurs giving a message .I have attached an image attachment of the error screenshot .please help


----------



## slugger (Sep 3, 2007)

ayushman9 said:
			
		

> i tried now it says that applying theme ,but then a runtime error occurs giving a message .I have attached an image attachment of the error screenshot .please help



u seem 2 have sum unregistered dlls (shell32.dl)

follw this

*START->RUN*

type this

*STEP 1

*

```
REGSVR32 SHELL32.DLL
```
 click *OK* 

*STEP 2*


```
sfc /scannow
```
click *OK* 

hopefully this will slve ur problem 

*P.S: *incase u find dat ur comp does not have d file *shell32.dll* (highly unlikely tho) den copy-paste it in d location 

*[SIZE=-1]C:\WINDOWS\system32\[/SIZE]*

den follow STEPS 1&2


----------



## ayushman9 (Sep 4, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> u seem 2 have sum unregistered dlls (shell32.dl)
> 
> follw this
> 
> ...



well i tried but no response ,ie LITERALLY NO RESPONSE ,no error ,no dialog box .I shall now try to download shell32 as you say

when i tried to copy new shell 32 dll from net and made it to paste it is saying that shell32 is in use and cannot be replaced what should i do now ?

when i tried to copy new shell 32 dll from net and made it to paste it is saying that shell32 is in use and cannot be replaced what should i do now ?

wever i noticed that at the link you provided the downloaded file is of 1.32MB while that already on my PC is of 8.08 MB .Is my file corrupted


----------



## slugger (Sep 4, 2007)

*Tutorial for Replacing Your Shell32.dll in Windows XP*


----------



## ayushman9 (Sep 5, 2007)

well well well ,you see when i went to safe mode ,windows did not load as the process stopped at some /system32/BUP.SYS .

           Then i thought what the heck am i doing and can do for what long.

I was deciding to format ,when luckily i founded a DVD in which i had copied a image of the a previously running session and norton Ghost .I popped it and lo behold everything came to normal .Fortunetly there were no important files .

    However from next time i will never touch/do this kind of transformation pack I SWEAR


----------

